# The Osborne EB3, a great Miter Gauge.



## Ottis

*Schummie,* Thanks for the review….Woodcraft had these on sale over the weekend..two days only, so I ordered one myself. I have not got it yet but look forward to trying it out….I have read several great reviews over it. Congrats on the new Gage…hope you feel well enough to use it VERY soon !!!!

(And your English is FINE !!!)


----------



## ellen35

Nice review. And your pictures are wonderful…clear and large!
Your English is fine. What you say comes across as genuine and knowledgeable.
Ellen


----------



## ericandcandi

Great review. One question, is sawdust allowed in your shop? .................cleanest shop in the whole LJ community….lol


----------



## brunob

Love my Osborn but I agree - your shop is way too clean! Can't seem to ever get mine that clean. Thanks for the review.


----------



## ajosephg

I received mine this week, and I agree with your review.


----------



## patron

schummie , glad you got your guide ,
now you can have some fun !
God willing , your shop will be just as clutered as the rest of them .
and thank you miterguy for helping get this to him through 
all the international hoops !
enjoy my friend !


----------



## Miterguy

Definitely a candidate for the "cleanest shop award". I'm happy to have you as one of our customers. I would suggest that you put the abrasive sandpaper material on the front of the fence. It functions to stabilize the wood and really keeps it from "creeping" when you make the cut. It won't scratch the workpiece but it will help ensure that the cut is smooth as glass. Take care to keep it up about a sixteenth from the bottom of the fence so the aggregate does not scratch that beautiful saw table.
Best of luck Schummie. Let the sawdust fly.
David


----------



## davidroberts

Schummie, thanks for the review. I've been singing the praises of the Osborne miter gauge and I don't even own one. I just use one in a friend's shop making toys for tots. And it is rock solid, I agree. By the way, I held the picture of your TS top up close and was sure I saw my reflection ;>)


----------



## Ottis

After re-reading what everyone has said…I am getting more and more excited about getting mine !!!!


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Schummie.
Thanks for the great review . Your Photos are great it looks like they were taken in a show room.
Well done.


----------



## mattg

You're gonna love it!! Just remember to check the clearance to the blade when you change angles!! Wouldn't want to run your new toy through your saw blade!!


----------



## davidroberts

Hey Matt - I went by Rockers a couple of weeks ago and they still had a pile of walnut. I'm real tempted to sort through and pick a few this weekend. I should probably call first.


----------



## Splinterman

Hey Schummie,
Goden Dag,
I know that your country has little in the way of woodworking stores as we found out in Hasselt and up north near the Den Helder Naval Base. Most of the equipment is imported and at a high price.
Enjoy your new toy as it will be a great assistance to you and hope you feel better soon.
Very good review and great pictures.
Welcome to LJ's…the best site to enhance your woodworking skills and knowledge.


----------



## sIKE

Congrats one your brand new baby! My EB-3 is a little over 12 months old and I love using it very much!


----------



## sbryan55

Schummie, this is a nice review. I have heard a lot of good things about the Osborne and your review confirms that this is a pretty good buy. Nice photography as well.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Ottis

Mine came in this morning….so far…WOW….I will use it a few days and then do another review over mine.


----------



## Schummie

Thank you all for your kind comments.
My woodshop is indeed very clean, but that is because I can't use my shop so much
as I want, because off my handicap and the pain.
I'm thinking Daile that I want to go woodworking, but my body don't want to.
But I love my Osborne.

Thank you all.

Schummie.


----------



## twoleftthumbs

I know I'm just a bit late to the party, but I'd like to add my experience.

I bought the EB3 a few months ago and set it up on my saw (an easy process) but didn't have a chance to test it's capabilities until recently when I built a ramp to go up some stairs at home. To prevent the ramp from marring the stairs I designed braces to support it.

After some measuring and bit of trig I set the angles I needed using the scale on the EB3. After making the cuts I checked the angles with my starrett angle gauge and they were right on the money. The braces fit the ramp perfectly. The EB3 is a well manufactured tool that let me make the miter cuts precisely and safely.

These days it's a rare pleasure to buy something and be totally satisfied with it.


----------



## Bert304

I recieved the EB-3 last Christmas from my kids. I have to say I love this Miter gauge it is so easy to adjust and the set up is quick. I opened the box and found everything packed nicely. I put it together for the left side of the table, It comes set up for the right side of the saw blade. I added the grip tape( you don't have to but I did ). Set the fence where you want it from the saw blade and add the tape measure on the top. Everything was square from the factory. The last thing to do is to adjust the miter bar to fit the slots in your table. That easy.


----------



## Karson

Great review. Seems like a great tool.


----------



## MichaelAgate

Just amazing. We love ours. dead on, out of the box, we put it together and cut an octagon, DEAD ON!


----------



## jimmyjj

I'm adding my comments here rather than create a new review.
I've been using the Osborne for about 2 years now. In hindsight, i think i would have gone with the Incra system. I find the Osborne to be quite heavy and large which makes it difficult to use. Mine at least rocks back and forth a little which makes cuts hard to repeat. Using it on deep pieces of wood where the gauge hangs off the front (near the person) of the saw is quite hard - this is due to its mass. i suspect the Incra's size gives it a huge advantage here. of course the osborne is so wide that its sort of like having a slide all in one (which was my basis for buying it). but if i were to do it over again, i'd go with a smaller setup (incra or otherwise), and also make a sled.


----------

